# Το Game of Thrones και ο ιστορικός υλισμός



## panadeli (Feb 18, 2014)

Πέτυχα με καθυστέρηση αυτό το μικρό διαμάντι, γιατί μου το έδειξε ο αδελφός μου μόλις σήμερα. Είναι αδικαιολόγητος, το ξέρω.

Μια άλλη «ανάγνωση» της γνωστής τηλεοπτικής σειρας.

Μην με ψέξετε για τα εισαγωγικά, δεν φταίω εγώ, το άρθρο ξεχειλίζει από την πιο άστοχη χρήση εισαγωγικών που έχω συναντήσει.
Σταχυολογώ:
«προκλητική» υπερπαραγωγή 
τηλεοπτικό «γεγονός» 
το «ράφι» των «φανταστικών» ιστοριών
ένα τεράστιο τείχος στα βόρεια της «χώρας»
προϊόντων που παράγει ο καθένας «μόνος» του
προϊόντα που παράγει ο «άλλος»
Η «οικονομία», όμως, ήταν μόνο η υλική βάση των μεγάλων αλλαγών…
η ματιά στα τηλεοπτικά «κορμιά» και στο «σεξ»
μορφή «παραμυθιού»

... και άλλα πολλά. 

Πέρα όμως από το γλωσσικό, η κριτική έχει άλλα πολύ πιο ενδιαφέροντα. Για παράδειγμα, για όποιον βλέπει τη σειρά και δεν το έχει καταλάβει, ας μάθει ότι στην πραγματικότητα περιγράφει τον μετασχηματισμό της φεουδαρχικής κοινωνίας στην καπιταλιστική:

Στη σειρά συμπυκνώνεται μια ολόκληρη εποχή σοβαρότατων αλλαγών μέσα στο φεουδαρχικό σύστημα, οι οποίες με τη σειρά τους επρόκειτο να διαδραματίσουν καταλυτικό ρόλο στην ανάπτυξη εκείνων των υλικών όρων που θα οδηγούσαν αργότερα στην ανατροπή της φεουδαρχίας και στην αντικατάστασή της από ένα ανώτερο κοινωνικοοικονομικό σχηματισμό, τον καπιταλιστικό.

Δυστυχώς όμως το άρθρο έχει κι ένα μελανό σημείο. Ύστερα από μια μαγευτική κοινωνικοοικονομική ανάλυση βασισμένη στα έργα του Μαρξ και του Ένγκελς (και με παράθεση της σχετικής βιβλιογραφίας φυσικά), ο συντάκτης προχωρεί σε ένα ανεπίτρεπτο ατόπημα, χωρίς καν να προειδοποιήσει τον δύσμοιρο αναγνώστη με ένα spoiler alert. Όσοι λοιπόν δεν θέλουν να τους χαλάσω το φινάλε ας μη διαβάσουν παρακάτω, γιατί ο συντάκτης του Ριζοσπάστη ξέρει ήδη πώς τελειώνει η σειρά, πριν από τον ίδιο τον Μάρτιν: 

*SPOILER ALERT - CONTINUE AT OWN RISK
*
Πώς «τελειώνει» το Game of Thrones; Αναφέρεται πως ο συγγραφέας του έργου, Τζ. Μάρτιν, δεν έχει καταλήξει ακόμα στο πώς τελειώνει το έργο του, τη συγγραφή του οποίου ξεκίνησε το 1996. Ανεξάρτητα από τη λύση που θα δώσει ο συγγραφέας, η απάντηση έγκειται στο ότι η ίδια η εξέλιξη της κοινωνίας δείχνει το τέλος της σειράς: Ενας συγκεκριμένος κοινωνικοοικονομικός σχηματισμός θα αντικατασταθεί από έναν ανώτερο. Η μόνη δε μέθοδος για να αναγνωστεί αυτή η απάντηση είναι ο ιστορικός υλισμός.

Ο συγγραφέας μπορεί να έχει στα χέρια του την πένα, αλλά ο καλός σύντροφος κατέχει το εργαλείο που μπορεί να προβλέψει τι θα γράψει ο συγγραφέας προτού το γράψει!


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 18, 2014)

Spoiler



Μπορεί, αλλά με τους ρυθμούς που ακολουθεί ο Μάρτιν, το πιο πιθανό τέλος για το βιβλίο είναι να σφαχτούν όλοι οι χαρακτήρες μέχρις ενός...


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2014)

Το άρθρο θα μπορούσε να κάνει και διεθνή καριέρα. Τώρα το έχουν μεταφράσει και στα αγγλικά:
http://www.thepressproject.net/arti...-Sickle-A-Marxist-Analysis-of-Game-of-Thrones

Στο μεταξύ, στο εξωτερικό είχαν ήδη ξεκινήσει παρόμοιες συζητήσεις:
http://www.reddit.com/r/socialism/comments/1gigx3/game_of_thrones_promoting_socialist_ideals/

Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω στην αξιολόγηση. Δεν είχα αντιληφθεί το subtext και δεν παρακολούθησα την τελευταία σεζόν. Λυπάμαι, κυρίως γιατί ήθελα να δω πώς «οι γυναίκες [...] αποτυπώνουν τις μεταβατικές φάσεις του κοινωνικοοικονομικού σχηματισμού».


----------



## Earion (Feb 19, 2014)

Συγχωρήστε με, εγώ δεν βρίσκω τίποτε το ευφυές στην ανάλυση αυτή του μέλους του Τμήματος Πολιτισμού της ΚΕ του ΚΚΕ. Αλλά και για το _Παίγνιο του Θρόνου_ δεν έχω καλά λόγια να πω. Ως προς αυτό που θέλει να είναι, δηλαδή μια μυθοποιητική ανάπλαση ενός πολιτισμού τοποθετημένου σε ένα φανταστικό παρελθόν (με συχνές και σκόπιμες παραπομπές σε στερεότυπα που συγκρατεί η σημερινή συλλογική μνήμη από ένα υπαρκτό, ιστορικό παρελθόν), για μένα είναι αποτυχημένο. Δεν με έλκυσε ούτε μια στιγμή. Αν το κύριο στοιχείο γύρω από το οποίο δομείται είναι, όπως διαβάζω, οι γυναίκες, αυτό θα το απέδιδα στην έξυπνη εξυπηρέτηση των υπόρρητων σεξουαλικών φαντασιώσεων ενός αντρικού κατά βάση κοινού, δηλαδή σε μια επιτυχημένη εφαρμογή της γνωστής πανταχού παρούσας συνταγής —χολιγουντιανής προέλευσης— «αίμα και σπέρμα» στις σωστές τους δόσεις. 

Αν κανείς από τους ευγενικούς μας αναγνώστες θέλει να αντιπαραβάλει την πορνογραφική απατεωνία του _Γκέιμ οβ Θρόουνς_ με κάτι ειλικρινές (γιατί η κινηματογραφική βιομηχανία μπορεί, άμα θέλει, να πλησιάσει με ειλικρίνεια την ιστορία), ας δει την ωραιότερη κατ' εμέ (ή μία από τις ωραιότερες) ιστορική ταινία, το The War Lord, με τον Τσάρλτον Ήστον. Θα δει εκεί τον φεουδαλισμό στην ακμή του να συγκρούεται με παλιότερες μορφές κοινωνικής οργάνωσης, τη σύγκρουση αρσενικού-θηλυκού, και τη δύναμη της γυναίκας σε όλη της τη μεγαλοπρέπεια.
Up until this film, most Hollywood representations of feudal life were glamorized. _The War Lord_ attempts to portray the 11th Century in a more accurate fashion as dirty, violent and ruled by brute force. The social stratification imposed by feudalism governed every human relationship, with power devolving from the duke, to the knight, to the men at arms, the church and the peasantry at the very bottom. (Wikipedia)​


----------



## panadeli (Feb 19, 2014)

Ρε γαμώτο, πάλι ξέχασα να βάλω φατσούλα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 19, 2014)

Earion said:


> Συγχωρήστε με, εγώ δεν βρίσκω τίποτε το ευφυές στην ανάλυση αυτή του μέλος του Τμήματος Πολιτισμού της ΚΕ του ΚΚΕ.


Εάν έβρισκες, θα έπρεπε να ανησυχήσουμε όλοι! 

Παρεμπ, διάβασα έναν τόμο της σειράς, στα ισπανικά μάλιστα (έτυχε να πέσει στα χέρια μου). 
Πραγματικά κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα σφαχτούν όλοι μα όλοι - οι δύο τελευταίοι θα αλληλοσκοτωθούν εν μέσω μιας πεδιάδας σπαρμένης πτωμάτων (σικ = sick και sic).


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 19, 2014)

Εάριον, τα βιβλία Fantasy ή τα λατρεύεις ή τα μισείς. Έχω καταλάβει ότι δεν είναι η κούπα τσαγιού σου αυτό το είδος λογοτεχνίας. 

Για κάποιον που είναι το τσάι του, το Γκέιμ οβ Θρόουνς είναι εξαιρετικά καλογραμμένο με μπόλικη ίντριγκα, μπόλικες ανατροπές και ναι, έχει και τη δόση αίματος και σπέρματος που λες. Με άλλα λόγια, σε κρατάει όταν το διαβάζεις και αυτό είναι σημαντικό ειδικά στη σημερινή εποχή που είμαστε εύκολοι στην απόρριψη βιβλίων στα πρώτα πέντε λεπτά ανάγνωσης, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου ή λόγω των γρήγορων ρυθμών που έχουμε συνηθίσει να ζούμε. 

Είπαμε, δεν θα έκανα τη σύγκριση με τον Οδυσσέα του Τζόυς ή άλλων αριστουργημάτων της λογοτεχνίας, αλλά έχω μάθει να κατηγοριοποιώ αυτά που διαβάζω και να μην τα βάζω στο ίδιο τσουβάλι αδικώντας και τα φάντασι, αλλά και πολύ περισσότερο τα άλλα. 

Και το ίδιο σε προτρέπω κι εσένα να κάνεις, που ξέρω πως διαβάζεις πολύ και ποιοτικά. Σύγκρινέ τα με άλλα φάντασι και δες το αποτέλεσμα. Ίσως και να έχεις την ίδια γνώμη μετά, ίσως και όχι. 

Καλημέρα! :)


----------



## sarant (Feb 19, 2014)

Δεν ήξερα την ταινία που πρότεινε ο Εάριον, παρόλο που είναι της εποχής μου, οπότε θα την αναζητήσω. Το Γκέιμ κτλ. δεν το έχω δει ποτέ, μάλιστα μέχρι πρόσφατα νόμιζα ότι είναι βιντεογκέιμ, αλλά, κατά τη γνώμη μου, η κριτική στις τοποθετήσεις ενός πολιτικού κόμματος δεν έχει θέση εδώ, αλλά στην ενότητα της πολιτικής, όπου anything goes. Παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να μεριμνήσουν για τη μεταφορά.


----------



## Earion (Feb 19, 2014)

Αζιμούθιε, έχω μείνει άναυδος. :s Τα λες αυτά σε κάποιον που έχει για χρηστώνυμο μια λέξη από τη γλώσσα των ξωτικών; Πώς κατέληξες σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Ρωτώ σχεδόν αυτοματικά, όχι σαν απάντηση σε αυτά που λες, και αναρωτιέμαι αν χρειάζεται να επιστρατεύσω τα φαιά μου κύτταρα για να συντάξω επεξηγηματικό σημείωμα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 19, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι ο Αζιμούθιος παρασύρθηκε από την απαξίωσή σου για την "ανάλυση" του Game of thrones που ποστάρισε ο panadeli ή/και από την απαξίωσή σου για το ίδιο το Game of thrones και νόμισε ότι απαξιώνεις συλλήβδην τα βιβλία αυτού του τύπου. 

Εγώ πάντως συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου και στην κριτική σου της ανάλυσης, και για την κριτική του Game of thrones. Και φυσικά λατρεύω τον Τόλκιν - έτερον εκάτερον.

(Νομίζω επίσης ότι εσύ πήρες υπερβολικά στα σοβαρά το ποστ του panadeli - είναι ηλίου φαεινότερον ότι το ποστάρισε για πλάκα, ακριβώς επειδή η "ανάλυση" αυτή είναι για μπάτσες.)


----------



## Marinos (Feb 19, 2014)

Μπορείτε να με κυνηγήσετε αλλά εμένα (που είμαι παιδιόθεν φαν του Τόλκιν αλλά δεν έχω δει/διαβάσει ποτέ Game of Thrones) η ανάλυση δεν μου φαίνεται εντελώς άτοπη. Η φαντασία τέτοιου είδους δεν γεννιέται εν κενώ, και μάλιστα όσο πιο αληθοφανής (δηλαδή: ιδωμένη σαν μια εναλλακτική ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας, ας πούμε -- αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν υπάρχει το υπερφυσικό στοιχείο στη σειρά) τόσο πιο πετυχημένη. Οπότε μια τέτοια ανάλυση είναι σαν reverse engineering: αναπαράσταση της φεουδαρχίας μέσα από την εξέταση ενός λογοτεχνήματος (κλπ) που εμπνέεται από τη φεουδαρχία.

Το γιατί η φεουδαρχία αποτελεί προνομιακό πεδίο του fantasy,* αυτό είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον ερώτημα.

*Τουλάχιστον όσο μιλάμε για τον 20ό-21ο αιώνα· ως fantasy του 19ου έχω στο μυαλό μου τις αφρικανικές περιπέτειες (με έμπνευση από τους πολιτισμούς της αρχαιότητας) του Ράιντερ Χάγκαρντ, που είναι άλλο πράγμα.

edit: ευχαριστώ τον Ανώνυμο Διαχειριστή για τη σιωπηρή διόρθωση του *phantasy --έμαθα και κάτι!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2014)

Υπάρχει το υπερφυσικό στοιχείο στη σειρά, απλώς δεν είναι το κεντρικό στοιχείο της:


Spoiler



Δράκοι, μάγια, γίγαντες, οι White Walkers, η Μελισάντρε κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2014)

sarant said:


> κατά τη γνώμη μου, η κριτική στις τοποθετήσεις ενός πολιτικού κόμματος δεν έχει θέση εδώ, αλλά στην ενότητα της πολιτικής, όπου anything goes. Παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να μεριμνήσουν για τη μεταφορά.



Καλημέρα. Δεν θα ήθελα σ' αυτό το στάδιο να χαρακτηριστεί αμιγώς πολιτικό αυτό το νήμα, γιατί θα καταντήσει έτσι να εξορίζουμε στην ενότητα των Πολιτικών ακόμα και γλωσσικά νήματα. Και θυμίζω ότι μεταχειριζόμαστε τα Πολιτικά λίγο σαν παρακατιανά, αφού δεν εμφανίζονται καν στον κεντρικό πίνακα νέων μηνυμάτων, οπότε μπορεί να δυσαρεστηθούν οι εξορισμένοι.

Αν εξελιχθεί το νήμα σε τοποθέτηση πάνω στην αξία του ιστορικού υλισμού ως ερμηνευτικού εργαλείου ή θεωρήσουμε ότι η δημοσίευση ενός αρκετά πρωτότυπου άρθρου στον Ριζοσπάστη αποτελεί τοποθέτηση ενός πολιτικού κόμματος και ο σχολιασμός του άρθρου κριτική στο κόμμα, θα ξανασκεφτώ την εξορία του νήματος στα Πολιτικά. Νομίζω ωστόσο ότι μικροπολιτικές αιχμές υπάρχουν και θα πρέπει να μπορούν να υπάρχουν σε όλα τα νήματα χωρίς να βαφτίζονται τα νήματα πολιτικά. 

Κατά τ' άλλα, κάθε συζήτηση για το Game of Thrones θα έπρεπε να ανήκει στο All play and no work — αλλά αυτό το έγραψα για να πειράξω τον azi. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2014)

Marinos said:


> αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν υπάρχει το υπερφυσικό στοιχείο στη σειρά


Υπάρχει και ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που με έδιωξε. Υπάρχει σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απ' όσο μπορούσα να αντέξω. Το δεύτερο ήταν οι πολλοί χαρακτήρες (είναι αυτό που με έδιωξε και από την Ιστορία  ).


----------



## sarant (Feb 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Δεν θα ήθελα σ' αυτό το στάδιο να χαρακτηριστεί αμιγώς πολιτικό αυτό το νήμα, γιατί θα καταντήσει έτσι να εξορίζουμε στην ενότητα των Πολιτικών ακόμα και γλωσσικά νήματα. Και θυμίζω ότι μεταχειριζόμαστε τα Πολιτικά λίγο σαν παρακατιανά, αφού δεν εμφανίζονται καν στον κεντρικό πίνακα νέων μηνυμάτων, οπότε μπορεί να δυσαρεστηθούν οι εξορισμένοι.
> 
> Αν εξελιχθεί το νήμα σε τοποθέτηση πάνω στην αξία του ιστορικού υλισμού ως ερμηνευτικού εργαλείου ή θεωρήσουμε ότι η δημοσίευση ενός αρκετά πρωτότυπου άρθρου στον Ριζοσπάστη αποτελεί τοποθέτηση ενός πολιτικού κόμματος και ο σχολιασμός του άρθρου κριτική στο κόμμα, θα ξανασκεφτώ την εξορία του νήματος στα Πολιτικά. Νομίζω ωστόσο ότι μικροπολιτικές αιχμές υπάρχουν και θα πρέπει να μπορούν να υπάρχουν σε όλα τα νήματα χωρίς να βαφτίζονται τα νήματα πολιτικά.
> 
> Κατά τ' άλλα, κάθε συζήτηση για το Game of Thrones θα έπρεπε να ανήκει στο All play and no work — αλλά αυτό το έγραψα για να πειράξω τον azi. :)



Δεν ξέρω, εμένα ορισμένες αιχμές μου φάνηκαν αμιγώς πολιτικές και με φέρνουν σε αδυναμία να απαντήσω διότι δεν βρίσκομαι στο πολιτικό τμήμα, στο οποίο δεν θέλω να βρεθώ βέβαια. Τέλος πάντων, προφανώς δεν συμφωνούμε, οπότε το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να απέχω από τις συζητήσεις, όπου έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πολυσυμμετέχω, ώσπου να χαθεί το νήμα αυτό από την επικαιρότητα. ;)


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 19, 2014)

Όχι, μη συντάξεις επεξηγηματικό σημείωμα! Και το χρηστώνυμό σου μπορεί να μου δείχνει κάτι, αλλά η γενική σου τοποθέτηση για βιβλία και οι αναρτήσεις σου σχετικά με τη λογοτεχνία, μάλλον με έχουν οδηγήσει σε λάθος μονοπάτια σκέψης ως προς τις επιλογές σου. Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν σε πρόσβαλα... :scared:

Κατά τ' άλλα μάλλον έπαθα αυτό που λέει η Μελάνη...


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 19, 2014)

Α, και οι υπόλοιποι εκτός από τον νίκελ (που δεν θα του αρέσει) διαβάστε λίγο Τέρι Μπρουκς, λίγο Νιλ Γκάιμαν, λίγο Ρόμπερτ Τζόρνταν ή Ντέιβιντ Γκέμελ να στρώσετε... ή απλώς να ξαναγίνετε παιδιά αφήνοντας ελεύθερη τη φαντασία σας ξεφεύγοντας από υλισμούς, πραγματισμούς, ρεαλισμούς και λοιπούς κνησμούς! :lol:


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2014)

Τώρα εδέησα και κλίκαρα το λίνκο του Παναντέλη.


Spoiler



Ταυτόχρονα, όλοι οι φεουδάρχες έχουν οικοδομήσει ένα τεράστιο τείχος στα βόρεια της «χώρας» που χωρίζει τον «πολιτισμένο» κόσμο τους από τους «βάρβαρους» που ζουν βόρεια του τείχους.​
Δεν χωρίζει τον πολιτισμένο κόσμο από τους βάρβαρους μόνο, χωρίζει και τους ανθρώπους από υπερφυσικά τέρατα που σε μετατρέπουν σε ζόμπι. Φαντάζομαι ότι όσο κι αν αγαπάς τον άλλον, αν αυτός ο άλλος είναι Άλλος και σε σκοτώσει για να σε προσθέσει στη στρατιά των απέθαντων που σκοτώνουν όποιον βρουν μπροστά τους ε, δεν μπορεί, θα έχεις ένα μικρό προβληματάκι.

Ο τηλεθεατής μπορεί να διακρίνει αυτήν την ανάπτυξη των υλικών προϋποθέσεων σε κάθε οίκο, αν παρατηρήσει πρώτα απ' όλα προσεκτικά τα σφυρηλατημένα όπλα. Η φράση «σπαθί από βαλυριανό ατσάλι», που επανέρχεται συχνά στη σειρά, είναι σαφής ένδειξη του επιπέδου ανάπτυξης μιας ορισμένης δεξιότητας στην κατεργασία του σιδήρου, που προφανώς δεν περιοριζόταν μόνο στα σπαθιά.​
Ναι, προφανώς, μόνο που καμία σχέση:

When it comes to the weapons of Westeros, Valyrian Steel is the material that all warriors want. Of course, this mythic metal is long-since lost after the fall of Old Valyria, so these potent swords are not common, even among the noble houses.​http://www.medievalcollectibles.com/c-887-game-of-thrones.aspx

Εν προκειμένω, ο άρχοντας που με το χρήμα είχε τη δυνατότητα να αγοράζει αρχικά στρατό, και στο πέρασμα των χρόνων, εργατική δύναμη, προηγείτο στον αγώνα για την απόλυτη εξουσία.​Στην «εργατική δύναμη» μετράνε και οι δράκοι του Aegon και της Daenerys; Γιατί αυτούς δεν τους αγοράζεις απλώς, πρέπει να το έχεις και στο αίμα σου να μπορείς να τους χειριστείς (αυτό κι αν είναι δώρο γάμου!)

η Ντενέρις, όταν αρρώστησε ο τρομερός σύντροφός της Καλ Ντρόγκο δεν θα διστάσει να τον σκοτώσει και να πάρει η ίδια τα ηνία της φυλής των Δοθράκι και να διεκδικήσει το θρόνο.​Η Ντενέρις σκότωσε τον Ντρόγκο από οίκτο και φυσικά δεν πήρε τα ηνία της φυλής! 

Τέλος πάντων, το άρθρο είναι αστείο. Σε ορισμένα σημεία μάλιστα, προσαρμόζεται και η πλοκή στις ανάγκες του άρθρου. Πού να προχωρήσει και η σειρά, δηλαδή, να νεκραναστηθεί η Κέιτλιν. Μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και tribute στη νεκρανάσταση της μητριαρχίας.



Το σεξ γιατί το βάζει σε εισαγωγικά;


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> ή απλώς να ξαναγίνετε παιδιά


Εμένα μου αρκεί να ξαναγίνω έφηβος, όπου ήδη ήμουν σαφώς υπέρ της _επιστημονικής_ φαντασίας.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 19, 2014)

OK, nickel, fair enough. Children, adolescents, you know what I mean... :) 

Είδες; Υπάρχει πάντα ο δικομματισμός και στη λογοτεχνία! ΕΦ ή Φ, ιδού η απορία... χαχα!


----------



## Marinos (Feb 19, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> OK, nickel, fair enough. Children, adolescents, you know what I mean... :)
> 
> Είδες; Υπάρχει πάντα ο δικομματισμός και στη λογοτεχνία! ΕΦ ή Φ, ιδού η απορία... χαχα!



Εδώ όμως υπάρχει και η υπέρβαση του δικομματισμού (και το όνομα αυτής, Ούρσουλα: εμ Χαϊνικός κύκλος, εμ Γαιοθάλασσα).


----------



## crystal (Feb 19, 2014)

Για το αίμα και το σπέρμα: νομίζω το έχω γράψει κι αλλού ότι είναι από τα στοιχεία που με έχουν ενοχλήσει πολύ στη σειρά, γιατί στα βιβλία είναι παρόντα μεν, πολύ πιο διακριτικά δε. Αλλά φαντάζομαι πως είναι μεγάλος πειρασμός για να ανεβάσεις ακόμα περισσότερο τις θεαματικότητες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2014)

sarant said:


> Δεν ξέρω, εμένα ορισμένες αιχμές μου φάνηκαν αμιγώς πολιτικές και με φέρνουν σε αδυναμία να απαντήσω διότι δεν βρίσκομαι στο πολιτικό τμήμα, στο οποίο δεν θέλω να βρεθώ βέβαια. Τέλος πάντων, προφανώς δεν συμφωνούμε, οπότε το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να απέχω από τις συζητήσεις, όπου έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πολυσυμμετέχω, ώσπου να χαθεί το νήμα αυτό από την επικαιρότητα.



Το πρόβλημα του να υπάρχουν αμιγώς πολιτικές αιχμές σε ένα οποιοδήποτε νήμα είναι κάτι με το οποίο πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε. Δεν είναι σωστό να απαγορέψουμε τις πολιτικές αιχμές στο μέσο μιας π.χ. λογοτεχνικής ή γλωσσικής ή μεταφραστικής συζήτησης, ούτε είναι σωστό να εξορίζουμε ένα νήμα στα Πολιτικά επειδή ξαφνικά κάποιος αποφάσισε να βγάλει και τα πολιτικά του απωθημένα. Το νήμα αυτό εδώ προσφέρεται ωραιότατα για μια συζήτηση μεταξύ Λεξιλόγων που είναι εξοικειωμένοι με το έργο του Μάρτιν και μπορούν να μας μιλήσουν για το ρόλο που παίζει η πολιτική στον τρόπο που ο Μάρτιν πλάθει τους κόσμους του. Μια συζήτηση τέτοιου είδους (όπως άλλωστε και κάθε συζήτηση για τη γλώσσα ή τη μετάφραση) μπορεί να περιέχει του κόσμου τις πολιτικές αιχμές αλλά στον πυρήνα της είναι συζήτηση για τη λογοτεχνία, και θα την αδικούσαμε αν τη στέλναμε στα Πολιτικά.

Το μόνο που είναι απαραίτητο να κάνει η διαχείριση του φόρουμ είναι να προσπαθεί να αμβλύνει τις κόντρες πολιτικής φύσης μεταξύ των μελών, ιδίως αν εκπίπτουν σε προσωπικές επιθέσεις. Το καλύτερο που μπορούν να κάνουν όσοι γράφουν είναι να επικεντρώνονται στο κομμάτι της συζήτησης που οι ίδιοι θεωρούν ουσιώδες ή ότι τους αφορά. Σεβαστή είναι και η επιλογή της αποχής από το νήμα, αλλά το να απείχες από το σύνολο μιας συζήτησης π.χ. γλωσσικής επειδή θα σε ενοχλούσαν κάποιες πολιτικές αιχμές θα ήταν υπερβολική ευαισθησία —κατά τη γνώμη μου— διότι δεν θα είχες έτσι την ευκαιρία να επηρεάσεις το κομμάτι για το οποίο θα μπορούσες να κάνεις κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό: τη γλώσσα.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 19, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με την Κρύσταλ. Κάνουμε μονίμως το λάθος νομίζω να συγχέουμε τη σειρά με τα βιβλία. Καλύτερα η συζήτηση να περιοριζόταν στα βιβλία, κατ' εμέ. 

Ας συνεισφέρω τώρα και στην "πολιτική" κουβέντα με κάτι που είχα στο αρχείο μου: 

http://pure.ltu.se/portal/files/36563870/LTU-EX-2012-36549292.pdf


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2014)

crystal said:


> Για το αίμα και το σπέρμα: νομίζω το έχω γράψει κι αλλού ότι είναι από τα στοιχεία που με έχουν ενοχλήσει πολύ στη σειρά, γιατί στα βιβλία είναι παρόντα μεν, πολύ πιο διακριτικά δε.


Πραγματικά, αυτό το 7ο (νομίζω) επεισόδιο του τρίτου κύκλου το είδα κοιτώντας τη μισή ώρα αλλού. Και είναι κι άλλα στοιχεία που υπερτονίζονται, που στο βιβλίο δεν ξέρω καν αν θα τα έπαιρνε κανείς είδηση.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2014)

Αχ, βρήκα κι άλλο. Δεν νομίζω ότι το έχει δει, αλήθεια σας λέω.



Spoiler



 Το γεγονός ότι οι Δοθράκι, μια ορδή ιππέων και άγριων πολεμιστών που μιλούσαν μια γλώσσα την οποία καταλάβαιναν μόνον αυτοί και που λόγω μη ανεπτυγμένων υλικών βάσεων οργάνωσής τους είχαν απομονωθεί από τις κοινωνικές σχέσεις με την υπόλοιπη «χώρα», είναι χαρακτηριστικό για τα παραπάνω.
Οι Ντοθράκι ζουν στην άλλη μεριά της θάλασσας σε μια άγονη έρημο, και να ήθελαν, πώς ακριβώς θα είχαν σχέσεις με τους απέναντι; Θα έφτιαχναν καράβια από άμμο για να περάσουν αντίκρυ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Αχ, βρήκα κι άλλο. Δεν νομίζω ότι το έχει δει, αλήθεια σας λέω.


Μα προφανώς δεν το είχε δει. Αφού παιζόταν στο συνδρομητικό.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα προφανώς δεν το είχε δει. Αφού παιζόταν στο συνδρομητικό.


Γιατρέ, μία λέξη θα σου πω: χείμαρροι :)


----------



## Thyrikion (Feb 19, 2014)

Earion said:


> Αζιμούθιε, έχω μείνει άναυδος. :s Τα λες αυτά σε κάποιον που έχει για χρηστώνυμο μια λέξη από τη γλώσσα των ξωτικών; Πώς κατέληξες σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Ρωτώ σχεδόν αυτοματικά, όχι σαν απάντηση σε αυτά που λες, και αναρωτιέμαι αν χρειάζεται να επιστρατεύσω τα φαιά μου κύτταρα για να συντάξω επεξηγηματικό σημείωμα!




Κανένα επεξηγηματικό σημείωμα να μη συντάξεις Εαρίωνα: η απάντηση του Αζιμούθιου είναι η μόνη λογική απάντηση μετά την συγκεκριμένη κριτική σου προς το Game of Thrones... Μα καλά, δηλώνεις Φίλος των Fantasy και "δεν σε έλκυσε ούτε στιγμή;" χμμ... προκατάληψη μου μυρίζει. Τώρα όσο για τα άλλα τα περί "αμερικανιάς" και Χόλιγουντ και περί 'υπόρρητων σεξουαλικών φαντασιώσεων" που αναφέρεις καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν πείθουν. Και εντελώς άτοπη η αναφορά στον Τσάρλτον Ηστον και η σύγκριση του Game of Thrones με την εν λόγω ταινία. Συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα. Πρόκειται για μια διαφορετική αλλά εξ ίσου αγκυλωμένη προσέγγιση με εκείνη του αρθρογράφου του Ριζοσπάστη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2014)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; 
Γιατι τόσα πολλά αντι-spoiler, δεν μιλάμε για κανένα αστυνομικό με σασπένς αλλά για τηλεοπτική σειρά με πολλά πολλά επεισόδια. Που σημαίνει ότι όποιος θα καθίσει να την δει θα την δει όχι για το τι συμβαίνει τρεις σειρές πιο κάτω που θα του χαλάσει αυτό που βλέπει τώρα. 
Άλλωστε κανένας μας δεν είναι πρωτάρης θεατής. Ξέρουμε ότι όλα έχουν τέλος είτε αίσιο είτε απαίσιο. Κι όταν διαβάζεις ότι ο Τάδε ηθοποιός δεν θα παίζει στον επόμενο κύκλο ε, ξέρεις ότι στο σήριαλ είτε θα τον πεθάνουν, είτε θα τον στείλουν ταξίδι είτε θα τον αντικαταστήσουν.


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2014)

SBE said:


> ... Κι όταν διαβάζεις ότι ο Τάδε ηθοποιός δεν θα παίζει στον επόμενο κύκλο ε, ξέρεις ότι στο σήριαλ είτε θα τον πεθάνουν, είτε θα τον στείλουν ταξίδι είτε θα τον αντικαταστήσουν.





Spoiler



character assassination


----------



## panadeli (Feb 19, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Το σεξ γιατί το βάζει σε εισαγωγικά;



Την οικονομία;

Γενικά ο συντάκτης χρησιμοποιεί εισαγωγικά σε καμιά εικοσαριά λέξεις, και ανάθεμα αν χρειάζονται έστω σε μία.


----------



## Thyrikion (Feb 19, 2014)

SBE said:


> Να ρωτήσω κάτι;
> Γιατι τόσα πολλά αντι-spoiler, δεν μιλάμε για κανένα αστυνομικό με σασπένς αλλά για τηλεοπτική σειρά με πολλά πολλά επεισόδια. Που σημαίνει ότι όποιος θα καθίσει να την δει θα την δει όχι για το τι συμβαίνει τρεις σειρές πιο κάτω που θα του χαλάσει αυτό που βλέπει τώρα.
> Άλλωστε κανένας μας δεν είναι πρωτάρης θεατής. Ξέρουμε ότι όλα έχουν τέλος είτε αίσιο είτε απαίσιο. Κι όταν διαβάζεις ότι ο Τάδε ηθοποιός δεν θα παίζει στον επόμενο κύκλο ε, ξέρεις ότι στο σήριαλ είτε θα τον πεθάνουν, είτε θα τον στείλουν ταξίδι είτε θα τον αντικαταστήσουν.



Ετσι ακριβώς. Και παρά ταύτα γεγονός είναι ότι λατρεύω τη συγκεκριμένη σειρά-ακόμη κι αν πρόκειται περί Φωσκολιάδος ...


----------



## panadeli (Feb 19, 2014)

@SBE: Το θέμα με τα spoiler το ξεκίνησα εγώ για πλάκα, θέλοντας να σατιρίσω τον συντάκτη του Ριζοσπάστη που θεώρησε ότι μπορεί, με όπλο τον διαλεκτικό υλισμό, να προβλέψει την κατάληξη ενός έργου φαντασίας πριν από τον συγγραφέα του. Οι επόμενοι υποψιάζομαι ότι το συνέχισαν επίσης για πλάκα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως βάζω σπόιλερ γιατί οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι ΔΕΝ θέλουν να ξέρουν τι γίνεται παρακάτω όταν βλέπουν μια σειρά, όχι επειδή ήθελα να σατιρίσω τον συντάκτη του άρθρου. Αν και θα του άξιζε, γιατί γράφει για μια σειρά την οποία προφανώς δεν έχει δει.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 19, 2014)

Συνεχίστε να βάζετε σπόιλερ, πάντως. Εγώ δεν θα ήθελα με τίποτα να ξέρω τι γίνεται σ' εκείνο το φοβερό επεισόδιο (ξέρετε ποιο, μην το λέω). Θα κάκιζα όποιον μου το έλεγε!


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2014)

Re House of Cards, 2nd season:



Spoiler



Εδώ δεν έριξα εγώ σπόιλερ για το πρώτο επεισόδιο της δεύτερης σεζόν του House of cards, που πετάχτηκα από την καρέκλα μου βρίζοντας από αγανάκτηση.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2014)

Νίκελ, και να το έκανες, από τη στιγμή που εγώ δεν εχω δει ούτε τον πρώτο κύκλο δεν θα με απασχολούσε. Γιατί σε είκοσι χρόνια που θα το δω μάλλον θα το έχω ξεχάσει.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2014)

Θεϊκό!


----------



## Marinos (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol:
Έχει και το Σηφαλιό στο τέλος.


----------



## Earion (Sep 4, 2014)

Έχει και συνέχεια:


----------



## Marinos (Sep 5, 2014)

Όλα τα λεφτά αυτό με την αναπηρική σύνταξη (όπως στο προηγούμενο, που γυρνά ο άλλος στη μονάδα)!


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2014)

Ας το πιάσουμε από αλλού το θέμα:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2014)

Κλαίω!


----------



## Marinos (Nov 20, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Μπορείτε να με κυνηγήσετε αλλά εμένα (που είμαι παιδιόθεν φαν του Τόλκιν αλλά δεν έχω δει/διαβάσει ποτέ Game of Thrones) η ανάλυση δεν μου φαίνεται εντελώς άτοπη. Η φαντασία τέτοιου είδους δεν γεννιέται εν κενώ, και μάλιστα όσο πιο αληθοφανής (δηλαδή: ιδωμένη σαν μια εναλλακτική ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας, ας πούμε -- αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν υπάρχει το υπερφυσικό στοιχείο στη σειρά) τόσο πιο πετυχημένη. Οπότε μια τέτοια ανάλυση είναι σαν reverse engineering: αναπαράσταση της φεουδαρχίας μέσα από την εξέταση ενός λογοτεχνήματος (κλπ) που εμπνέεται από τη φεουδαρχία.
> 
> Το γιατί η φεουδαρχία αποτελεί προνομιακό πεδίο του fantasy,* αυτό είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον ερώτημα.
> 
> *Τουλάχιστον όσο μιλάμε για τον 20ό-21ο αιώνα· ως fantasy του 19ου έχω στο μυαλό μου τις αφρικανικές περιπέτειες (με έμπνευση από τους πολιτισμούς της αρχαιότητας) του Ράιντερ Χάγκαρντ, που είναι άλλο πράγμα.



Επανέρχομαι με ένα ωραίο κείμενο του Κιρίλ Γιέσκοφ, παλαιοντολόγου και συγγραφέα μιας εναλλακτικής αφήγησης του Πολέμου των Δαχτυλιδιών (ελληνικό ρεπορτάζ εδώ, μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε μια αγγλική μετάφραση -270 σελίδες- από εδώ):

*How and why I wrote an apocryphal treatment of The Lord of the Rings
*
First, a few words about myself. I’m not a writer either in form (no literary memberships; royalties are a negligible share of my income) or in substance (writing fiction is not my only or even main occupation). I’m a senior researcher at the Paleontological Institute of the Academy of Sciences – the very place where Yefremov used to work; professionally I’m known as the author of almost a hundred works on the classification of Chelicerata and historical biogeography. In the last few years I have found it more interesting to deal with living children than with extinct arthropods – I teach electives in high school, summer and winter supplemental courses, etc. I wrote a couple of textbooks, got involved in creating a new natural history school curriculum; if I had to state a preference, it is precisely those activities that I consider my most important. I graduated from the Biology College of the Moscow University (a well-known nest of Voltairians) and have gained most of my life experience in expeditions through Siberia and Middle Asia; I’m an epicurean hedonist in my aspirations and a skeptical rationalist by conviction. Do you get the picture?

I’m saying this to explain that I wrote The Last Ring-bearer (like my previous novel, The Gospel According to Afranius) strictly for my own enjoyment and that of my friends; I can be termed a graphomaniac in that sense. A graphomaniac can be a good or a bad writer (there were some geniuses among them, like Griboedov and Lewis Carroll), but he never writes competitively – that is, to fit the tastes of a publisher or some average book-buying audience; he only writes for his own niche (whether it’s some group or Alice Liddell is irrelevant).

The Last Ring-bearer was written for a very specific audience, too – it’s just another “fairy tale for junior scientists” of which I am one. It is meant for skeptics and agnostics brought up on Hemingway and brothers Strugatzky, for whom Tolkien is only a charming, albeit slightly tedious, writer of children’s books. Those were the people who got the biggest kick out of the novel; theirs were the reviews that used the expression “sleepless night,” dear to any writer’s heart, most often.

On the other hand, I can somewhat understand the feelings of “professional” Tolkien fans who foolishly parted with their money to buy this… this… whatever. This is not unlike some teenager, besotted with pirate fiction, tricked by the Corsair title into buying a book by a certain G. G. Byron, and then inveighing on the net: “Total baloney – loads of stupid love stories and not one decent boarding! The name must be there to trick the readers, otherwise who’d buy this crap!” Guys, please understand that this was not written for you! If you do grab something not meant for you – which ought to be obvious after reading about three paragraphs, n'est-ce pas? – then don’t whine like an Arkansas bumpkin who got taken by The Royal Nonesuch.

However, the reaction of the upset Tolkien fans leads us to a really interesting problem regarding the propriety of utilizing secondary worlds created by one’s demiurge predecessors. (Whether our own world is all that primary – whether Richard the IIIrd was an evil traitorous hunchback or Alexander of Neva a chevalier sans peur et sans reproche – is another question that is well beyond the scope of this essay.) The founder of this literary tradition of playing with others’ masks and backdrops is one Dio Chrysostomos, a Greek who lived during in the Roman Empire; dissecting Homer’s text with the scalpel of irony, while strictly abiding by his “facts,” he had rather convincingly proved that the Greek Achaeans had suffered a resounding defeat at the hands of the Greek Trojans and went home empty-handed, and that the rest was all pure PR, to use a modern term.

There are two ways of dealing with the foundation world. First, one can mechanically expand it in time or space, making a sequel. A sequel is by definition secondary and competitive, and I know of no sequels that are a more or less notable as literature (serial novels are another matter). Moreover, an author can’t even write a decent sequel to his own text: I think we can agree that Twenty Years After vs. The Three Musketeers is like a woodcutter vs. a carpenter.

An apocryphal work – a different take on well-known events (whether from the real or an imaginary world is irrelevant: who are we to judge which is derivative?) -- is totally different. Naturally, the world of an apocryphal work turns out differently, bearing at best the same relation to the initial world as that of d’Artagnan and milady Winter does to real France under Louis the XIII… or is it vice-versa? Actually, upon contemplation, what difference does it make? What’s important is that while the world of a sequel is a reproduction that adds absolutely nothing to the original, the worlds of the canonical and the apocryphal works can ideally make a “stereoscopic pair” that adds “depth” to the former. That is the field where all self-respecting authors have been playing ever since the aforementioned Dio, sometimes with quite decent results. (Interestingly, one can’t write a sequel to one’s own work, but one definitely can write a worthy apocrypha – take Stanislaw Lem’s Local Session.)

This immediately creates a moral contradiction that’s difficult to resolve. A view of any interest is only possible when one looks at a given world from an unusual ethical or aesthetical viewpoint, one that’s most removed from that of its creator. Thus did Mark Twain, an orthodox adept of liberte, egalite, fraternite, plunge his Yankee into the idealistic knightly world, proving convincingly that all those Galahads and Merlins lied often and bathed seldom; thus did Sapkovsky gaily turn Wonderland into black horror, brewed, for good measure, from a clinical psychoanalysis of the relationship between Professor Dodgson and little Alice Liddell; thus did feminist Gloria Howard prove, from the viewpoint of Captain Ahab’s wife, that the entire stupid hunt for the White Whale was but a game of a bunch of developmentally arrested guys, an apotheosis of male infantilism and lack of responsibility… The literary worth of the aforementioned works is beyond doubt, but whether it’s ethical to so treat the source texts by Melville, Carroll, and the Arthurian legends is not obvious.

Nor is this an idle question. For example, I’ve read Yankee at King Arthur’s Court prior to the legends themselves, and Mark Twain had forever poisoned my perception of this part of the global cultural heritage for me with his vitriol: “Now Sir Kay arose, and began to fire up on his history-mill with me for fuel. It was time for me to feel serious, and I did.” (And brothers Strugatzky made it even worse with their “comrade Merlin” and “fair sir Melnichenko…”) Honestly – cross my heart and hope to die – the last thing I want is to poison some teenager’s future experience of Tolkien. Looking for a place for The Last Ring-bearer in the long row of literary apocrypha, I dare place it next to my personal favorite Rozenkrantz and Gildenstern Are Dead (the movie, not the play). An exquisitely paradoxical post-modern game Tom Stoppard played against the Shakespearean backdrop is precisely the relationship with the source Text that I sought to accomplish. Whether I have succeeded is for readers to judge.

Now for the biggest question which I get asked constantly: “What was it about the world of The Lord of the Rings that had so attracted you, enough to make you want to write in it?” Briefly, I was attracted by a logical challenge to come up with a consistent explanation for several obvious contradictions in the image of Middle Earth that the Professor painted, demonstrating thereby that those contradictions are not real. Paradoxically, it was precisely the widely known “the Professor was wrong” thesis (which, thanks to the publisher’s whim, graces the cover of the first edition of The Last Ring-bearer) that I sought to disprove.

“It appears to us that the chief motive and the main impulse of Tolkien’s myth-making was the joy of creating a vast and consistent imaginary world, well developed in space and time. It is this joy of creation that undergirds Tolkien’s ethical-religious concept of “co-creation,” which likens the true Artist creating his own world to the Creator Himself. […] Apparently, this writer has created the most complete “personal” mythology in the history of literature: an imaginary world with its own Book of Genesis, history, chronicles, geography, languages, etc. This painstakingly detailed imaginary universe has no close literary equivalent (emphasis mine).” (R.I. Kabakov, Tolkien’s Lord of the Rings and the Problem of Contemporary Literary Myth-making.) In other words, the world the Professor had created turned out to be “real”; moreover, it is the only real one in the entire fantasy genre. Well, noblesse oblige.

It’s unlikely that anyone will devote any serious effort to analyzing the ecosystem of a barren desert populated by train-sized predatory worms that eat excavators and sweat psychedelics: fantasy is fantasy. Not so the Middle Earth; the developed perfection of Tolkien’s world quite impels one to conduct natural history studies of it, sometimes provocatively so. This invites another comparison, however strange at first blush, between Tolkien and Yefremov.

Perhaps you remember The Hour of the Bull – a sociological dissection of totalitarianism plus intriguing (albeit sometimes drawn-out) philosophical digressions on various topics. Besides all that, the book featured a very curious planet – with its axis of rotation in the orbital plane (making for no seasons), eight continents grouped in four-link chains in the middle latitudes of either hemisphere (the combination of ocean currents that arises under such conditions makes for a very warm and even climate, like that of Earth’s Mezozoic). And if we observe the existence of ancient giant trees (much like mallorns), then you can be sure that the absence of strong winds that would endanger such structures is implicit in the properties of atmospheric circulation in the planet’s trade wind belts in this type of climate. It’s noteworthy that Yefremov introduced all of those peculiarities of Tormans’s physical geography only for that “real feel;” they are totally irrelevant to the literary goal of the book. It’s just that Yefremov (a professional geologist who was awarded the USSR State Prize for his scientific, rather than literary, work) couldn’t help but do a good job on these details.

Tolkien was a practicing scientist, too, but a linguist rather than a natural scientist like Yefremov, so the foundation of professional knowledge he had used to erect Middle Earth was different. It is fairly obvious to me that the Game the Oxford professor decided to play with nature began, in essence, with the creation of imaginary languages, with their own alphabets and grammar. Then he created the epic tales to match those languages, then the peoples who wrote those tales, and only then the steppes, mountains, and forests for those people to pasture their herds, build citadels, and battle the “Dark from the East.” This, precisely, was the sequence: “In the beginning was the Word” – Ainur’s music, pure and simple. Truly an excellent model of the Act of Creation!

However, Tolkien the philologist had obviously had a very weak interest in this last, non-living component of Middle Earth – its physical geography – and created it only because he had to, with predictable results. It is a well-known fact that the Professor had painstakingly verified, to the day, the lunar phases during his heroes’ long quest. I believe that, but the problem is that he had overlooked some much more significant elements of the local natural history background.

The Middle Earth has several built-in physical defects, and there’s no getting away from that. In his well-known essay Must Fantasy Be Stupid? Pereslegin provides a detailed classification of errors commonly committed by fantasy authors. He uses Tolkien’s work as an example of one of them, an “irreversible professional error”: “It occurs in a geologically unstable world. Tolkien, being a professor of English Literature, knew nothing of plate tectonics, while the topography of Beleriand and Eriador are highly important to the story; therefore, it seems impossible to fix the author’s mistake.”

(To explain: if a planet has a single continent – Middle Earth – it means that the convection currents in the planet’s mantle form a single cell, meaning that the entire “light” part of the continental crust has gathered over the point where the mantle material sinks toward the core, like foam gathers over the bathtub drain. (This had happened on Earth at least twice, in mid-Proterozoic and late Paleozoic, which is when two super-continents of Megagea and Pangea formed.) When subcontinents collide, they bunch up into folds (e.g., the Himalayas that arose at the collision of the Indian subcontinent with the Eurasian plate). This means that there ought to be a huge mountain plateau like Tibet smack in the center of Middle Earth; where is it?

Pay attention, now – strictly speaking, such errors are trifles. In Pereslegin’s litany of sins an “irreversible professional error” is classified under tolerable errors, being one of the minor ones. It’s obvious that one person can’t be equally proficient in linguistics and geology (I suspect that Yefremov had committed no fewer errors creating Tormansian languages than Tolkien had in Middle Earth tectonics). So we can pardon the Professor – the infraction he had committed was not particularly dangerous to society; The Lord of the Rings can go free. This will acknowledge it to be a regular fantasy text – I mean, a real good one, easily in the top five…

Do you like this option? Me neither. Because The Lord of the Rings is not a good, or even the best, fantasy text. It is sui generis, the only one of its kind; therefore, we will not settle for anything less than a full exoneration.

We will assume that Middle Earth is as real as our world, so if some of the details do not fit our concepts, it’s our problem. On the other hand, we will adhere scrupulously to the laws of nature. As Tolkien himself wrote, it’s easy to imagine a green sun, but “To make a Secondary World inside which the green sun will be credible, commanding Secondary Belief, will probably require labour and thought, and will certainly demand a special skill, a kind of elvish craft.” Well, the sun has its usual color in Middle Earth (and probably belongs to G-2 spectral class), its surface gravity and geochemistry do not seem different from ours, and even the lunar month is 28 days. Therefore we have to approach the task wielding Occam’s Razor (as is customary to the European intellectual tradition): we will appeal to magic and suchlike only when out of all other options.

It turns out that all the seeming contradictions of Middle Earth’s natural history can be resolved with a single assumption: that Tolkien is describing only the northwestern part of the local landmass, rather than the whole thing. Actually, it’s not even an assumption: Tolkien’s map is obviously intentionally cut off in the south and the east; why should we assume that his world ends there? There’s enough room there for the hypothetical central plateau or even other continents and archipelagos.

If Middle Earth is as real as our world, it must be as infinitely varied. It must have a myriad of aspects that Tolkien had not covered as not worthy of his attention. For example, any mention of economics is as missing from his romantic world as sex was supposedly missing in the USSR – but how likely is one to find any such mundane matters in the knightly romances of our world? It seems quite justified to me to assume that the Middle Earth population, aside from battling the Dark Lord and his minions, also plowed, reaped, traded, robbed, etc. The heroic hobbits on their quest did not subsist only on herbs, rabbits, and Elvish breads – they also drank beer in taverns, and one has to pay for beer. (I mean, one doesn’t have to, really, but that would make for a criminal rather than a knightly novel.) Trick question: what coin did they use? Right – the Professor made no mention of that.

This question regarding Middle Earth currency (which I have often used to stump Tolkien experts) has served as the departure point for a whole series of conclusions. Take Rohan, for example: what was its population’s occupation? “The best horses in Middle Earth” are all nice and fine, but horse-breeding can in no way be the mainstay of an economy. Or take the Dark Lord’s countless hordes: what did they eat in the desert of Mordor – jackrabbits? We’ve all read Lev Gumilev and have some idea about the logistics of expansion. In general, how can there be a capital city smack in the middle of a desert? That just doesn’t happen… but actually, it does happen! Cities in the desert – that’s the perished city civilizations of Sahelian Africa. Once the “Atlantic optimum” was over, Sahara began encroaching on the savannah, and that was the end of them. Actually, sorry – this isn’t The Lord of the Rings any more, but rather The Last Ring-bearer!

And if the world of Middle Earth is real, then so are its people. If all those Aragorns and Faramirs are not “dramatis personae” but real people who figure in the epochal tales of the North-western peoples (which tales Professor Tolkien had then collected and adapted), then there can be a variety of opinions concerning their deeds. This is something we’re quite familiar with in our own world: in alternative opinions Richard the IIIrd comes out a most noble man who had paid for his nobleness with both his crown and his head, plus posthumous reputation to boot, whereas Joanne of Arc turns out to have been a sadistic psychopath who belonged on that pyre like few others… Plus Middle Earth surely has PR and info wars (how else?); perhaps it even has its own Professor Fomenko to claim, in all seriousness, that there was no Second Age, Angbad is nothing but Mordor, and Fingon, Isildur and Aragorn were the same person…

However, a diversity of opinions doesn’t mean that those opinions lack clarity; quite the contrary. I see fantasy as a genre with very strict rules (only the classical “closed” detective story has stricter ones). Among those rules (such as medieval space-time structure of the world and medieval structure of the spiritual world, meaning a conflict of Absolute Good with Absolute Evil) Pereslegin lists this one: “A consistent romantic ethic – a romantic attitude of the author, the characters, and the readers toward war, love, heroism, and death.” It follows inexorably that the characters have to be classified as “good guys” and “bad guys” – it is precisely this “black-white” contrast that makes fantasy so appealing to teenagers. In other words, the very canon of fantasy forbids moral relativism – sort of like having a classical tragedy in more than one place or having the detective be the murderer in a classic detective story.

Tolkien adheres to this rule perfectly, which is why for many readers, especially older ones, The Lord of the Rings has forever remained a kind of an American action movie – a bunch of good guys goes on a quest to wipe out a bunch of bad guys, who are bad if only because they are on the other side. In reality it’s not quite so, and possibly not so at all, but this view is very common. So when it was time to set up the pieces in The Last Ring-bearer, I have decided that although I have to have “black” and “white” (as per the canon), at least I would draw the boundary between them in a line somewhat more meandering than the Anduin – more like it usually lies in real life.

And another thing. The romantic tradition does not presuppose that every bad guy be a priori treated as a fiend from Hell, which is what Tolkien consistently practiced. Even if we kill each other at the walls of Dechaud, does it follow that Comte de Rochefort is any less noble than Athos? Not to mention that the Sheriff of Nottingham counts Richard at the Lee among his men, while there are future risaldars among the Afghan bandits of Kamal. Recall Kipling’s famous:

Oh, East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet,
Till Earth and Sky stand presently at God’s great Judgment Seat;
But there is neither East nor West, Border, nor Breed, nor Birth,
When two strong men stand face to face, tho’ they come from the ends of the earth!


Tolkien clearly prefers the first two lines, while I go for the last two, even though both are unadulterated 24K romanticism…

In conclusion, a few words about my personal take on the Professor. It is of a dual nature: I bow before Demiurge Tolkien who had created an amazing Universe, but am rather cool toward Tolkien the Storyteller, author of the tale of four Hobbits and their quest. In other words, to me the theatrical backdrop is way more majestic and interesting than the play itself. Terry Pratchett said it well: “Tolkien’s mountains have more personality than characters.” So I’ll bet that mine is far from the last Game that will be played in the Professor’s world. Rozenkrantz and Gildenstern Are Dead – long live Rozenkrantz and Gildenstern!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2015)

An illustrated guide to all 456 deaths in “Game of Thrones” (WP)

Meet the newest badass beauties of ‘Game of Thrones’ (NY Post)


----------



## pidyo (Apr 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> An illustrated guide to all 456 deaths in “Game of Thrones” (WP)
> 
> Meet the newest badass beauties of ‘Game of Thrones’ (NY Post)



Ήμουν σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι είχες ποστάρει το πόνημα του Mason, που έμαθε εκ των υστέρων ότι τον είχε προλάβει το ΚΚΕ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2015)

Μπα, ομολογώ ότι η πολιτική και οι ίντριγκες είναι το μέρος της σειράς που με ενδιαφέρει λιγότερο.


----------



## Earion (Apr 20, 2015)

Ο Θοδωρής Ρακόπουλος χρησιμοποιεί άλλο εργαλείο αναλυτικής ερμηνείας, την ανθρωπολογική προσέγγιση, με αξιοπρόσεκτο συμπέρασμα. Κάνετε υπομονή ώς την τελευταία παράγραφο.*

Η πολιτική του αίματος: συγγένεια, τελετουργία, εξουσία*

*Από* *τον* *ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟ* *ΡΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟ*​ 
_Είναι κάτι παραπάνω από μια επιτυχία ενός τηλεοπτικού είδους που εντάσσεται στην κουλτούρα του φανταστικού. Κάτι παραπάνω από μια άρτια υπερπαραγωγή που χειρίζεται τα κλισέ του είδους. Ποια είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά της πολύκροτης σειράς που χρησιμοποιεί τη μαγεία και τη θαυματουργία προκειμένου να ορίσει το πολιτικό και γιατί είναι πρόκληση για τον κοινωνικό ανθρωπολόγο, εξίσου με τον γοητευμένο τηλεθεατή;_*

Game of Thrones, *τηλεοπτική σειρά. Δημιουργοί: David Benioff, D. B. Weiss. Παίζουν: Lena Headey, Peter Dinklage, Emilia Clarke κ·ά. (Παραγωγή: Home Box Office (HBO) κ.ά. Από το 2011, τέσσερις κύκλοι έως σήμερα.​ 
_Το __Game_ _of_ _Thrones_ είναι, ίσως, η πιο πολυσυζητημένη, αμφιλεγόμενη και (κατά τη γνώμη πολλών) συναρπαστική τηλεοπτική σειρά στην ιστορία της τηλεόρασης. Στην Ελλάδα, όπως και αλλού, ο μετα-λόγος για τη σειρά έχει λάβει διαστάσεις επιδημίας, με ειδικό διαδικτυακό τόπο, ευρεία ψηφιακή συζήτηση, πολλά ιντερνετικά φόρουμ και μια συνεχώς αναπτυσσόμενη πραγματική κοινότητα αφιερωμένα σε αυτήν. Παρ' όλα αυτά, με την εξαίρεση μιας εμβριθούς κριτικής (Κ. Καλτσάς, περιοδικό _Ο Αναγνώστης, _Απρίλιος 2013), δεν έχει υπάρξει μέσα στην πληθώρα σχετικών άρθρων σχεδόν τίποτε αναλυτικό.[SUP]1[/SUP] Τα σημειώματα που αναφέρονται στη σειρά είναι περισσότερο σκέψεις για την κινηματογραφική της «ποιότητα» ή έλεγχοι της βιβλιογραφικής της «πιστότητας» (καθότι η σειρά παρακολουθεί την επική ιστορία των τόμων του G.R. Martin, _To__ Τραγούδι της Φωτιάς και τον Πάγου — _βιβλίων που κυκλοφορούν ήδη στα ελληνικά από τις εκδόσεις Anubis, το πρώτο μάλιστα έχει εκδοθεί το 2004).

Είναι νομίζω δόκιμο να σκεφτόμαστε τρόπους για να χρησιμοποιούμε την αναλυτική παράδοση ορισμένων επιστημών προκειμένου να γίνει ευκολότερη η κατανόηση πλασμάτων της δημιουργικής φαντασίας, όπως μια τηλεοπτική σειρά, η οποία —στην κορυφή της πορείας προς την τηλεοπτικοποίηση του «ποιοτικού» οπτικού πολιτισμού, που κερδίζει έδαφος εδώ και λίγα χρόνια— έχει εξελιχθεί σε πολιτιστικό φαινόμενο. Η παράδοση του περιοδικού _New_ _Left_ _Review_ και των πολιτισμικών σπουδών εξ άλλου υποβάλλει την εγκυρότητα μιας τέτοιας ανάγνωσης: τα πολιτιστικά προϊόντα δικαιούνται ειδικής και προσεκτικής ανάλυσης.

*ΤΡΕΙΣ* *ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ*

Νομίζω πως οι βασικοί άξονες ανάπτυξης των ιστοριών του _Game_ _of_ _Thrones_ διεγείρουν, ειδικά, την επιστημονική ευαισθησία της κοινωνικής ανθρωπολογίας. Εξηγούμαι.

Η συγγένεια και η τελετουργία είναι οι δύο πυλώνες στους οποίους στηρίχθηκε η Κοινωνική Ανθρωπολογία τον 20ό αιώνα. Στην παράδοση ιδίως της βρετανικής σχολής η μελέτη των δύο αυτών εκφάνσεων της κοινωνικής ζωής (μαζί, βεβαίως, με την ανάλυση ζητημάτων έμφυλης ταυτότητας και πολιτικής οργάνωσης) συνιστά τη μεγαλύτερη συμβολή της επιστήμης στην κατανόηση των «άλλων» κοινωνιών, των διαφορετικών από τη δική μας. Συνέβαλε επίσης στην κατανόηση των κοινωνιών στις οποίες ζούμε, στην κατανόηση δηλαδή του εαυτού μας, αλλά και στην προσέγγιση της ετερότητας.

Αν χρειάζεται να γίνει αναφορά σε επιστημολογικά θέματα είναι διότι το ίδιο το σενάριο της σειράς αναφέρεται κυρίως στην ιδεολογική χρήση της συγγένειας, της τελετουργίας και της εξουσίας. To _Game_ _of_ _Thrones__, _το _Παιχνίδι των Θρόνων _δηλαδή, είναι ξεκάθαρα ένα πολιτικό δράμα που στηρίζεται στην ανάλυση ζητημάτων του πολιτικού, σε μια ευρεία κλίμακα κοινωνικών σχέσεων. Το σενάριο συνίσταται από τρεις αλληλεξαρτώμενες ιστορίες.

■ Η πρώτη ιστορία περιστρέφεται γύρω από τα επτά βασίλεια της ηπείρου του Westeros, τα οποία αναφέρονται σε έναν κοινό θρόνο, που βρίσκεται στην πρωτεύουσα King’s Landing. Όταν όλα τα βασίλεια αρχίζουν να αμφισβητούν το κύρος του θρόνου, στο Westeros συνάπτονται και διαλύονται συμμαχίες, προκαλούνται βίαιες αντιπαραθέσεις, και τελικά πόλεμοι ανάμεσα σε ορισμένες από τις «αυτόνομες» επαρχίες, σε λόρδους που διεκδικούν το θρόνο και στους Lannister, τον Οίκο που τον νέμεται.

■ Η δεύτερη ιστορία διεκτραγωδείται σε μια φανταστική Ανατολή, στην πολύ μεγαλύτερη ήπειρο του Essos —μια περιοχή που συνιστά το ευρύ πεδίο της Ετερότητας. Στην ήπειρο αυτή λειτουργούν άλλου τύπου πολιτικές οργανώσεις, τις οποίες ορίζουν, ανάλογα με την περιοχή, το τραπεζικό σύστημα, ο δανεισμός και η τοκογλυφία (Braavos), η δουλοκτησία και το δουλεμπόριο (Slaver’s Bay), η εν γένει εμπορική δραστηριότητα (Qarth) και, τέλος, η νομαδική ζωή κυνηγών-τροφοσυλλεκτών (Dothraki Sea).

■ Στην τρίτη ιστορία ο θεατής συναντά και πάλι την Ετερότητα, με την μορφή της απομάκρυνσης από την κοσμολογία της Δύσης, και στην πέρα-από-το-βόρειο Τείχος γεωγραφία: στη γη την οποία νέμονται οι Ελεύθεροι Άνθρωποι (οι «άγριοι» [wildlings], όπως τους αποκαλούν στη Δύση), ένας αδρός σχηματισμός φυλών που δεν δέχεται το κύρος της μοναρχίας.

Η πολιτισμική και πολιτική διάδραση ανάμεσα στις δύο ηπείρους του φανταστικού σύμπαντος του _Game of Thrones_, της δυτικής και της ανατολικής, είναι ζωηρή και συνεχής, ακυρώνοντας τις ενστάσεις που έχουν εκφραστεί, ότι η σειρά ρέπει προς έναν τύπο οριενταλισμού. Ο χρεωμένος Θρόνος συνάπτει συνεχώς και νέες συμφωνίες δανεισμού του. Ταυτόχρονα, στην παγανιστική Δύση εισέρχονται από την «εξωτική» Essos καινά δαιμόνια, με τη μορφή μιας μονοθεϊστικής θρησκείας. Μια πριγκίπισσα, η πραγματική διεκδικήτρια του θρόνου Daenerys του Οίκου Targaryen, αν και νεαρή, μικροκαμωμένη και, κυρίως, γυναίκα, έρχεται στη Δύση από την Essos, όπου βρίσκεται εξόριστη, ψάχνοντας την κατάλληλη στιγμή για να κερδίσει το θρόνο της Westeros. Τέλος παρεμβάλλονται στη σειρά οι δράκοι της Daenerys και τα απόκοσμα πλάσματα του Βορρά, που απειλούν τόσο τους Ελεύθερους Ανθρώπους όσο και τα Επτά Βασίλεια, εξωλογικά στοιχεία που καθορίζουν τη δράση χωρίς να δυσκολεύουν την πρόσληψη της παρέμβασής τους από το θεατή, τα οποία δικαιολογούν την κατάταξη της στο είδος του φανταστικού που της αποδίδεται (τελικά αδικώντας τη).

*ΣΥΓΓΕΝΕΙΑ, ΣΥΝΑΦΕΙΑ, ΤΕΛΕΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ*

Αλλά αρκετά με τους πομπώδεις τίτλους και τα κεφαλαία γράμματα. Τι υπάρχει εδώ, εκτός από μια συστηματικά σχεδιασμένη λεπτομερή κινηματογράφηση, και εκτός από μια άρτια παραγωγή που χρησιμοποιεί πραγματικά τοπία, από την Ισλανδία μέχρι το Μαρόκο; Τι υπάρχει εδώ, εκτός από τους 75 κεντρικούς χαρακτήρες που συμβάλλουν στο ξετύλιγμα της πλοκής και από τη μαιανδροειδή εξέλιξη ιστοριών που είτε ξετυλίγονται παράλληλα είτε η μία μπαίνει μέσα στην άλλη;

Υπάρχει η διαλεκτική των συσχετισμών δυνάμεων, αντί για τον πιο συνηθισμένο σεναριακό άξονα αντιπαράθεσης καλού και κακού. Εάν για άλλα αφηγηματικά είδη η ρήξη με τις συμβατικές αφηγήσεις είναι οριστική δεκαετίες τώρα, στη λογοτεχνία και στην κινηματογραφία του φανταστικού (με την έννοια του fantasy) αυτό συμβαίνει για πρώτη φορά στο _Game of Thrones_ (και απ' αυτή τη διάκριση δεν εξαιρούνται τα φαινόμενα _Harry Potter _και _Άρχοντας των Δαχτυλιδιών_). Απ' αυτή την άποψη, ειδολογικά, το _Game of Thrones_ τοποθετείται πλάι στην αγγλοσαξονική εργογραφία του fantastic, των Όργουελ, Ουέλς, Μπόρχες, Λούις Κάρολ, Χένρι Τζέιμς, Πόου κ.λπ.

Αλλά αυτό το οποίο όντως έχει σημασία στην περίπτωση που αναλύουμε δεν είναι η κατηγοριοποίηση του έργου με βάση τα εξωτερικά του χαρακτηριστικά (απλώς δηλαδή ως ενός έργου του φανταστικού), όσο η κατανόηση της κατάταξης αυτής με πολιτικούς και πολιτισμικούς όρους.

Η πατρογονική γραμμή συνιστά τον βασικό άξονα αναφοράς της νομιμοποιημένης εξουσίας και οι ίντριγκες, οι ραδιουργίες και οι μετατοπίσεις λαμβάνουν χώρα γύρω της και χωρίς στην ουσία να την αμφισβητούν ως θεσμό οργάνωσης του πολιτικού. Η ανάπτυξη του σεναρίου όσο και των διαφορετικών, είτε διαπλεκόμενων είτε αντιπαρατιθέμενων, αρχών, που συντάσσουν τον κόσμο του _Παιχνιδιού των Θρόνων_, καθορίζεται από επινοήσεις διαχείρισης της γραμμής του αίματος. Έτσι, ακολουθώντας έναν χάρτη συγγένειας, εντοπίζουμε παράλληλες και ενάντιες γραμμές νομιμοποίησης στη διεκδίκηση του θρόνου: ορισμένες είναι οριζόντιες, άλλες είναι γραμμές συνάφειας και, τέλος, κάποιες, είναι κάθετες σχέσεις πατρογραμμικής καταγωγής (patrilineal) —πάντως, όλες είναι σχέσεις πολύ ισχυρές. Ο ανθρωπολογικός χάρτης της συγγένειας που αναπτύσσεται γύρω από αυτό τον κυρίαρχο, επί της εξουσίας και περί αυτήν, λόγο είναι πολυδαίδαλος. Έτσι, βλέπουμε διεκδικήσεις υλικών πόρων και τίτλων ευγενείας, αλλά και συμμαχίες Οίκων και μεμονωμένων ατόμων, που διακλαδώνονται μέσα από τη συγγένεια του αίματος (ο λόγος για τον οποίο ο Tyrion Lannister καταφέρνει να επιβιώνει και να ελίσσεται), από την αιμομιξία (οι δίδυμοι Lannister), από την ενδογαμία (η περίπτωση του Οίκου Targaryen, έκπαλαι) και από άλλες σχέσεις. Επίσης, παρακολουθούμε τελετουργίες, ιδεολογικά σχήματα, ακόμη και φονξιοναλιστικές ροπές διατήρησης της «τάξης», που αναπτύσσονται από τους ισχυρούς ευγενείς (η πατρογονική μανία του Tywin Lannister), από τους έκπτωτους «μπάσταρδους» (η εκτός πατρογονικής γραμμής κατάταξη κι η μοίρα του Joh Snow). Τέλος, η αγχιστεία φέρνει τους ανερχόμενους, ευγενικής (η γαμική στρατηγική της Margaery Tyrrel) και μη ευγενικής καταγωγής νεόπλουτους (η ραδιούργα ερωτική τακτική του Lord Baelish-Littlefinger), πιο κοντά σε θέσεις εξουσίας.

Ο άλλος πυλώνας της ανθρωπολογικής γραμματείας που φαίνεται να δικαιώνεται μέσα από την τεράστια επιτυχία του _Game_ _of_ _Thrones_ είναι αυτός που δίνει έμφαση στη σημασία της μαγείας και της θαυματουργίας προκειμένου να ορίσει το πολιτικό. Η επιτελεστική θεουργία της αντιπαθούς Melissandra, για παράδειγμα, φέρνει στο προσκήνιο νέους θεούς. Ωστόσο αυτό που διαγράφεται ως συναρπαστικό και επίκαιρο σχόλιο στη σχετική πολιτική συζήτηση είναι ότι στο Westeros, τη δυτική ήπειρο, και κυρίως στην έδρα της πολιτικής δύναμης, το King’s Landing, όλες οι αναφορές σε μαγγανείες, εξωπραγματικά στοιχεία και σε μαγεία θεωρούνται είτε θρύλοι του παρελθόντος είτε δεισιδαιμονίες των «αγρίων», είτε ακόμη και πιθανά σενάρια που αφορούν τόπους «μακρινούς» οι κάτοικοι των οποίων —εάν εξοκείλουν στην απομαγευμένη καθημερινότητα των κατοίκων της πρωτεύουσας— θα δρομολογήσουν ανησυχητικές συνέπειες.

Η έλλειψη αναφορών σε ορισμένες βασικές έννοιες που δομούν τη δυτική κοσμολογία, όπως η «αγάπη», είναι ενδεικτική αυτής της τάσης φυγής από το άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμο (οι ήρωες σε στιγμές οικειότητας ορκίζονται: «σου ανήκω, μου ανήκεις», χωρίς να γίνεται αναφορά στον συναισθηματικό κόσμο). Η σεξουαλικότητα, τόσο παρούσα δύναμη στο σκηνικό του έργου και στην καθημερινότητα των ηρώων, διακλαδώνεται και αυτή σε μια σειρά από πολιτισμικά ενήμερες αναφορές: από την πολυγαμία της οριακά μόνο εντασσόμενης στη «Δύση» Dome (ή το δικαίωμα ανδρών στο γάμο με πολλές γυναίκες), μέχρι τον απόλυτο ασκητισμό και τη σεξουαλική αποχή των φρουρών του Τείχους.

*ΜΙΑ* *ΑΛΛΗ* *ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ*

Βρίσκω εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα την πολιτική και τη θεωρητική συζήτηση για τα όρια της πολιτικής ορθότητας, όπως παρουσιάζεται στη σειρά. Βρίσκω εξ ίσου ενδιαφέρον το καταγεγραμμένο γεγονός πως μεγάλο τμήμα του κοινού της σειράς που τη συζητά είναι προοδευτικοί άνθρωποι: είναι πολλές, σε σχετικά φόρουμ και άρθρα, οι κριτικές αναφορές στην οικολογία, τον φεμινισμό και την αποικιοκρατία. Είναι ενδεικτικό ότι το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα της γραμματείας γύρω από το φαινόμενο _Game_ _of_ _Thrones_ στον αριστερό αγγλόγλωσσο Τύπο (_Guardian__, __Jacobin__, __New_ _Statesman_) αφορά φεμινιστικές κριτικές, και κριτική στον ρατσισμό, ενώ δεν λείπουν οι οικολογικοί χαιρετισμοί ούτε οι γραφές αποδόμησης που κάνουν λόγο για θουκυδίδειο κυνισμό ή για τη φεουδαλική πολιτική οικονομία της ιστορίας. Θα σημειώσω λοιπόν, κλείνοντας, ότι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, στην εν λόγω ζωηρή συζήτηση εμφιλοχωρεί η κλασική σύγχυση ανάμεσα στην περιγραφική και στην αναλυτική προσέγγιση. Εννοώ πως οι πιο πολλοί αρθρογράφοι επικρίνουν τη σειρά για τις μη ευαίσθητες πτυχές της, συγχέοντας το είναι με το δέον: η σειρά, την οποία ο κυνισμός διαπερνά χωρίς να διαφαίνονται ηθικές αφηγήσεις ή προτάσεις ξεπεράσματός του, αναφέρεται σε μια οιονεί φεουδαλική κοινωνία. Θα ήταν κάπως παράδοξο να υπάκουε στις ευαισθησίες ενός προοδευτικού κοινού και να παρέμενε πιστή στα παιχνίδια εξουσίας που περιγράφει. Ίσως η μανιχαϊστικού τύπου ηθική διάσταση σειρών αμιγούς fantasy, όπως ο _Άρχοντας των Δαχτυλι__διών, _θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο στο αισθητικό σύμπαν όσων εκφέρουν τέτοιες κριτικές. Αλλά αυτό είναι ίσως το υλικό για μια άλλη συζήτηση, που αφορά την ηθικοαισθητική πρόσληψη και όχι την ειδολογική κατάταξη της σειράς.

[1] Με σχετική εξαίρεση, ίσως, τα άρθρα των Θ. Ρακόπουλου (_Καθημερινή, _7/6/2013) και Θ. Τσαλαπάτη (_Εποχή, _13/7/2014).

Πηγή: _The Book Journal _46 (Αύγουστος 2014)


----------



## Marinos (Apr 20, 2015)

Όντως ενδιαφέρον άρθρο. Να πω τον πόνο μου; Είναι λίγο παράδοξο (αλλά όχι και πολύ παράξενο) που πάρα πολλοί απ' όσους κορόιδεψαν την μαρξιστική προσέγγιση που έδωσε αφορμή και στο νήμα θα βρουν ενδιαφέρουσα την ανθρωπολογική (που, τελικά, ελάχιστα διαφέρει). :) Παράξενο επίσης (όντως παράξενο, τώρα) που η σημείωση δεν αναφέρει καθόλου το εν λόγω άρθρο του Ριζοσπάστη --να πιστέψουμε ότι ο συγγραφέας δεν το ξέρει, λίγο δύσκολο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2015)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι η γιουτιουμπική διεύθυνση τελειώνει σε KkE!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes my lady, I will draw you like a pin-up girl

Τυχαία (:inno:) επιλογή:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2015)

Επιστροφή στην αρχή (του νήματος);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2016)

*GAME OF LOANS: Westeros is in the grip of a sovereign debt crisis. Queen-Mother Cersei needs to hire an economic advisor before the money runs out*
CAROLYNE LARRINGTON* | APRIL 20TH 2016 | _The Economist_

As Queen-Mother Cersei undertook her walk of shame through the streets of the capital at the end of the last season of “Game of Thrones”, she was surely plotting vengeance on those responsible for her humiliation. But she was probably also wondering exactly how she found herself in such an unfortunate situation. One reason unlikely to occur to the embattled queen is her financial naivety – namely, her failure to grasp the catastrophic nature of her fiscal policy for the Seven Kingdoms. 

In a 2014 interview with Rolling Stone magazine, George R. R. Martin, the author of “A Song of Ice and Fire” (the series on which the HBO show is based), complained that fantasy authors often fail to engage with economics. “As much as I admire Tolkien, I do quibble with him… What was Aragorn’s tax policy?” Martin – unlike Cersei – has thought deeply about the economic systems underpinning his imagined world, so it’s worth taking a closer look at how they function. For Cersei’s predicament, it turns out, largely derives from her failure to understand the nature of international credit.

Across the sea from the capital King’s Landing, in the Free City of Braavos, is the Iron Bank of Braavos, the dominant financial institution on the continents of Essos and Westeros. Martin modelled the Iron Bank on medieval banks controlled by powerful families from the cities of northern Italy. They provided credit, deposit, loan and foreign exchange services all across western Europe. Bankers from Florence and Lucca worked with the English crown under Kings Edward I, II and III, financing the kingdom’s wars on various fronts (especially France) and offering both current account and overdraft facilities. Edwards II and III even agreed to turn over all their revenue to two particular banking houses; they paid the kings’ budgets and, in return, were allowed to exercise a monopoly over the country’s most important export, high-quality English wool.

The saying, “The Iron Bank of Braavos always gets its due”, is on the lips of every politician in Westeros and Essos – except Cersei. She decided to default on the crown’s enormous debt to the bank in order to concentrate on rebuilding her navy, which had been destroyed in battle. Hoping to secure the resumption of repayments, the Iron Bank now supports a rival to the throne, Stannis Baratheon; whoever rules the Seven Kingdoms is responsible for the Iron Throne’s debts. Meanwhile, the other Free City banks, taking their cue from the Iron Bank, are refusing Westerosi merchants credit. International trade has ground to a standstill.

It helps that Cersei’s father has died; Tywin, the formidable patriarch of the Lannister clan, won’t be calling in the sums he loaned her. Not that Cersei can resort to the family coffers for much longer. The Lannisters’ gold mines have been exhausted, and the family motto, “A Lannister always pays his debts”, is rapidly losing currency. More directly implicated in Cersei’s downfall is the Faith, the Seven Kingdoms’ main religion, which is loosely modelled on medieval Christianity. The crown had borrowed heavily from the Faith to finance – among other luxuries – the 77-course wedding feast of Cersei’s son, Joffrey. Later, in talks with the new religious leader, the fundamentalist High Sparrow, Cersei would carelessly concede the right of a new, highly zealous branch of the Faith to bear arms, as long as the crown’s debts were forgiven. This is how the Faith Militant, an armed brotherhood, emerged. A cross between the religious police and the inquisition, their rule of terror tips the balance of power in their favour. That, in a nutshell, is why Cersei finds herself walking naked through the streets of King’s Landing, taunted and tormented by her disloyal subjects. 

Meanwhile, over in Slaver’s Bay in Essos, the Dragon Queen Daenerys Targaryen is busy abolishing slavery in every city she conquers. It’s a controversial policy, to say the least. “This arrogant child has taken it upon herself to smash the slave trade, but that traffic was never confined to Slaver’s Bay. It was part of the sea of trade that spanned the world, and the Dragon Queen has clouded the water,” observes Qavo, a customs officer in the Free City of Volantis. Since Volantis has five people in chains for every person who’s not, Daenerys’s ideological challenge to slavery is deeply disquieting – at least, to freeborns like Qavo. A coalition of Essos-based mercenaries, hired with the aim of resurrecting the trade in human beings that underpins the continent’s economy, is on the march against Daenerys’s city of Meereen. Interfering with globalised capitalist forces is a dangerous business.

Will Daenery’s generals manage to hold the line against her enemies? Will the Iron Bank gamble on yet another new claimant to the Iron Throne? Can Cersei’s underwhelming Small Council contain the mounting crisis in King’s Landing? Not only has the loss of international credit bankrupted the capital’s merchants, the Faith’s imprisonment of two leading members of the Tyrell family has jeopardised agricultural imports from their lands. Plus, the ravaging of the Riverlands has destroyed the city’s usual source of food. Now that, undoubtedly, winter is coming, the common folk of King’s Landing will not take kindly to starvation. As season six begins, revolution is in the air. The rulers of the Seven Kingdoms would do well to get some better economic advice. 

*CAROLYNE LARRINGTON is a fellow of medieval English literature at St John’s College, Oxford, and the author of “Winter Is Coming: The Medieval World of ‘Game of Thrones’”


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2016)

Belongs here, too, methinks...



daeman said:


> ...
> Mathematicians mapped out every “Game of Thrones” relationship to find the main character
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Belongs here, too, methinks...



Λύθηκε το δίλημμά μου: 
—Εδώ ή εκεί;
—Και εδώ και εκεί.

Έγειρε η πλάστιγγα με δοκτορική υποβοήθηση, και προς τις δύο μεριές. Δώσ' της κλώτσο να γυρίσει, παραμύθι ν' αρχινήσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2016)

daeman said:


> Λύθηκε το δίλημμά μου:



Είναι το δεύτερο *σημερινό περιστατικό*. Σε λίγο, το αστείο με το φόρουμ που το λένε κάπως θα γίνει το αστείο με το φόρουμ που σου έρχεται από παντού...


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2016)

...
To Game of Thrones και ο πασχαλινός χαιρετισμός:






Here be dragons. :twit: Hic sunt dracones.


Για όποιον χρειάζεται εξήγηση:


Spoiler














Daenerys of House Targaryen, the First of Her Name, Khaleesi of the Great Grass Sea, Queen of Meereen, wannabe Queen of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, wannabe Lady Regnant of the Seven Kingdoms, wannabe Protector of the Realm, Breaker of Chains (sort of), certainly Mother of Dragons


Pholeesi of the Greekraki: "You just wait till next year, when they'll hatch."


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 14, 2017)

Διάλογος μεταξύ Stephen Colbert (Late Show, CBS) και John Oliver (Last Week Tonight, HBO):

SC: You’re on hiatus right now, you’re between seasons…
JO: Between seasons? Really? Have I been cancelled? What? We’re between weeks! We’re working, but…
SC: You have a show this Sunday?
JO: No, we’re working without doing a show, it’s the dream. So we’re in the office and we’re working, we’re researching, but we don’t actually have to do anything at the end of it. So everything’s perfect.
SC: Wow! And you can get paid for that? Because I actually have to come out here and talk every night.
JO: I think that’s the mistake. It’s the ultimate bank heist, not having to produce anything at the end of it.
SC: Those dragons are paying for _everything _over there…
JO: As long as the dragons are fine, everything is OK at HBO. They’ve got defibrillators for those dragons. It’s a dragon-based economy.
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2017)

...
GoT: The Musical






"Remember Ned Stark, he was a lot of fun
but he didn't make it past Season One
Robert Baratheon was part of that crew
but he never made it to Season Two
The King of the North was cool, you said
another favorite that ended up dead
You thought that Joffrey had to survive
he ain't in the credits for Season Five
Baby, you know I'm the man for all seasons
Characters get cut for various reasons
Some people's parts just ain't very long
but not me
I'm still going strong"

~ Tyrion Lannister


----------



## rogne (Sep 28, 2017)

daeman said:


> "...I'm still going strong"
> 
> ~ Tyrion Lannister



Keep going, no other reason for watching!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 30, 2017)

Ωραίο, αλλά λείπει το μισό. Δοκιμάστε εδώ για την πλήρη δόση τρέλας. :)

(Εντάξει, έχει πιο πολύ μπλαμπλά στην αρχή, αλλά είναι ολοκληρωμένη ιστορία.)


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2018)

...
Meanwhile, in Easteros...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 18, 2018)

Ανακάλυψα σήμερα υποτιθέμενο σχολιασμό της _Συντροφιάς του δαχτυλιδιού_ από τους Νόαμ Τσόμσκι και Χάουαρντ Ζιν (σε δύο μέρη – εδώ κι εδώ). Ό,τι και να πω θα είναι λίγο. 



Marinos said:


> Το γιατί η φεουδαρχία αποτελεί προνομιακό πεδίο του fantasy,* αυτό είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον ερώτημα.
> 
> *Τουλάχιστον όσο μιλάμε για τον 20ό-21ο αιώνα· ως fantasy του 19ου έχω στο μυαλό μου τις αφρικανικές περιπέτειες (με έμπνευση από τους πολιτισμούς της αρχαιότητας) του Ράιντερ Χάγκαρντ, που είναι άλλο πράγμα.



Σχετικά με το _Game of Thrones_ τουλάχιστον, έχω πετύχει κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες αναλύσεις:






(Βασισμένο σε αυτό το άρθρο.)

Επίσης ο αντίλογος εδώ. Α, και «φεουδαλισμός» δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε απαραίτητα στον μεσαίωνα.


----------



## Marinos (May 15, 2019)

Αφήνω κι αυτό εδώ για τους γαλλομαθείς:
Rencontre avec William Blanc : une histoire politique de la fantasy


----------



## Palavra (May 21, 2019)

Για το Game of Thrones, ή μάλλον για το A song of ice and fire, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και μια πληροφορία που δεν έχουμε αναφέρει ως τώρα και που μάλλον χρειάζεται να ληφθεί υπόψη για τις πολιτικές αναλύσεις του βιβλίου: ο Μάρτιν έχει ξεσηκώσει την ιστορία σχεδόν ολόκληρη από το βιβλίο Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn του Ταντ Γουίλιαμς - νομίζω τον ευχαριστεί και σε κάποιο από τα βιβλία του για την έμπνευση.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 17, 2020)

Marinos said:


> ως fantasy του 19ου έχω στο μυαλό μου τις αφρικανικές περιπέτειες (με έμπνευση από τους πολιτισμούς της αρχαιότητας) του Ράιντερ Χάγκαρντ, που είναι άλλο πράγμα.


Moria feels like a relative of King Solomon’s Mines in H Rider Haggard’s adventure story (whose explorers are also accompanied by a mysterious stranger who turns out to be a returning king) https://philipreeveblog.blogspot.com/2020/06/the-lord-of-rings-2-rivendell-to.html


----------



## cougr (May 17, 2021)

*The Game Of Thrones-Theme Song
Fender Custom Shop*

Συμμετέχει ο Ραμίν Τζάβαντι - συνθέτης του τραγουδιού - και ο Ντ. Μπ. Γουάις -ένας από τους δημιουργούς της δραματικής σειράς.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2022)

Κάποια στιγμή αφρόνως είχα υποσχεθεί εδώ ένα κείμενο για τα πρότυπα του fantasy. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς, το έγραψα: https://dytistonniptiron.wordpress.com/2022/06/19/fantasy/


----------



## Earion (Jun 21, 2022)

Ωραίος, όπως πάντα, Δύτη, ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αναπτύσσεις τις ιδέες σου. Και, επειδή είναι αρκετές, θα σταθώ σε δυο τρεις μόνο.

Ο κόσμος της Μέσης Γης όντως είναι κόσμος παρακμής. Έχουν παρακμάσει όλα τα άλλα είδη (ξωτικά, νάνοι, δαιμονικά όντα) πλην των ανθρώπων. Αυτό ακριβώς συμβαίνει στη διάρκεια του Πολέμου του Δαχτυλιδιού: τελειώνει η εποχή της υπεροχής των άλλων ειδών (στο τέλος μάλιστα τα ξωτικά αποχωρούν ομαδικά από τον υπάρχοντα κόσμο) και αρχίζει η νέα εποχή, η Τέταρτη Εποχή, η εποχή των Ανθρώπων. Η υπεροχή τους (η «κατακυρίευση του κόσμου», με άκρως βιβλική ορολογία) επέρχεται μέσα από την ηρωική δράση του Ενός, του μυθικού Ήρωα, αυτού για τον οποίον προλέγουν οι προφητείες, και του οποίου ο μόχθος, τα βάσανα και ο πόνος είναι το αντίλυτρο για την αποκατάσταση της ανθρώπινης μοίρας, η οποία είχε υποστεί συντριβή (η πτώση των παλαιών βασιλείων) για να τιμωρηθεί η αλαζονία της (καθαρά χριστιανική βλέψη του σύμπαντος· ο χριστιανισμός του Τόλκιν είναι προφανής· ήταν πιστός καθολικός). Το μόνο είδος που «περισώζεται» από την παλαιά τάξη πραγμάτων είναι τα αθώα, αδύναμα και ανυπεράσπιστα (δηλαδή ακίνδυνα για τους ανθρώπους), πλην όμως διασκεδαστικά χόμπιτ.

Ο Τόλκιν συνθέτει τον κόσμο του μεσούντος του Πρώτου (όχι του Δεύτερου) Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου (στον Δεύτερο ολοκληρώνει τη γραφή του «Άρχοντα», που είναι μόνο ένα παραβλάστημα του σύμπαντός του). Αυτό έχει τη σημασία του. Όπως και ο ίδιος δήλωνε, το ψυχικό πλήγμα από την απώλεια του μυθοποιημένου ιδανικού κόσμου της νεότητάς του, κι ακόμη περισσότερο ο θάνατος όλων των επιστήθιων φίλων του, γέννησε μέσα του την απελπισία που μεταφράζεται στην πανταχού παρούσα «ερήμωση» (desolation, θέμα που έρχεται και επανέρχεται διαρκώς). Το δε αποκορύφωμα της ερήμωσης έρχεται σε ένα αναπάντεχο σημείο: αμέσως μετά τον θρίαμβο του Καλού. Τότε είναι που ανακαλύπτουν οι πρωταγωνιστές (μαζί με τον αναγνώστη) ότι το Κακό έχει τρυπώσει ύπουλα (έρποντας) μέσα στο ίδιο το Σάιρ, και μαζί έρχεται η αποκάλυψη ότι το Κακό μπορεί να το φέρουμε μέσα μας, μπορεί να είναι ενδιάθετο, και είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να παλαίψουμε (όσο αδύναμοι και να είμαστε, όπως τα χόμπιτ) εναντίον του εαυτού μας. Άλλη μια χριστιανική οπτική.

Η απογοήτευση από τον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο, απογοήτευση βαθιά, υπαρξιακή του Δυτικού ανθρώπου, είναι γεγονός καλομελετημένο στη διεθνή βιβλιογραφία, και δεν χρειάζεται να επεκταθώ, παρα μόνο να θυμίσω πως μέσα στην κόλαση των χαρακωμάτων, στην κρεατομηχανή του πολέμου και στην ολοκληρωτική απανθρώπιση του ανθρώπου κονιορτοποιήθηκε η επαγγελία της διαρκούς προόδου του ανθρώπινου γένους, γέννημα της αισιοδοξίας του 19ου αιώνα (την οποία περιγράφεις ωραία στην ανάρτησή σου). Εξού και η δυσπιστία προς την φιλελεύθερη δημοκρατία (πολιτικά), προς την επιστήμη (συντριβή του νευτώνειου σύμπαντος από την αβεβαιότητα της κβαντομηχανικής), προς την κατεστημένη θρησκεία (αυτή είχε αρχίσει πολύ νωρίτερα, με την ανάδυση της Θεοσοφίας), προς την κατεστημένη τέχνη (υπερρεαλισμός), προς την κατεστημένη λογική (ψυχανάλυση).

Η προσωπική αντίδραση του Τόλκιν ήταν η άρνηση του μοντέρνου, η άρνηση του βιομηχανικού κόσμου, της καμινάδας του εργοστασίου και του σιδηροδρόμου, η εξιδανίκευση του ανέγγιχτου φυσικού τοπίου της αγγλικής εξοχής, η φυγή προς το μεσαιωνικό παρελθόν. Επομένως, συμπεραίνω εγώ, η αναζήτηση του Τόλκιν δεν ήταν προς μια φανταστική ουτοπία ενυπάρχουσα (επιβιώνουσα) στο σήμερα (έστω και απολοιφάδι κάποιου λαμπρού παρελθόντος), όπως η πόλη του Χάγκαρντ ή η Ατλαντίδα ή η Σάνγκρι Λα, αλλά η ανα-θύμιση ενός ιδανικού και με τη γραμματική σημασία της λέξης «παρελθόντος» παρελθόντος (όπως ο μεσαιωνικός κόσμος, που ήταν το πεδίο των μελετών του άλλωστε).

Αυτά, και θα πρότεινα να αναρτήσεις και εδώ το κείμενό σου.

(Δεν έχω διαβάσει ακόμα τις παραπομπές σου σε κάποια ιστολόγια, θα το κάνω σε άλλο χρόνο).


----------



## Marinos (Jun 21, 2022)

Ευχαρίστως να το αναρτήσω και εδώ, αν και δεν είμαι βέβαιος πως θα διασωθούν τα λινκ:


> Κατά τύχη ήρθε η ώρα να εκπληρώσω μια παλιά υπόσχεση, δηλαδή μια-δυο ιδέες για τα πρότυπα της λογοτεχνίας fantasy. Αφορμή μου είναι ένα τουί τολκινολογικού ενδιαφέροντος, και θα μου συγχωρέσετε τις πολλαπλές αναφορές στον Τόλκιν προτού προχωρήσω παρακάτω. Είναι δηλαδή αυτό:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537819116924555271





> Λέει με λίγα λόγια ότι η Μέση Γη, όπως την φαντάστηκε και την περιγράφει ο Τόλκιν, είναι ένας κόσμος σε παρακμή. Οι ήρωες του έργου τριγυρνάνε ανάμεσα σε ερείπια που τους ξεπερνάνε: η Μόρια είναι έργο αδύνατο να ξαναφτιαχτεί από τους σημερινούς Νάνους. Και πράγματι, ο κόσμος που διαβάζουμε στην τριλογία είναι στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του ερημότοποι, που κάποτε έσφυζαν από ζωή και μάλιστα ήταν γεμάτοι μνημεία και τεχνουργήματα των οποίων η τέχνη έχει χαθεί: οι θολωτοί τάφοι με τους βρυκόλακές τους ήταν οι τάφοι των βασιλέων της Άρνορ, τα κολοσσιαία αγάλματα των βασιλέων σηματοδοτούν σύνορα μιας παλιάς Γκόντορ, ακόμα και το Ντανχαρόου είναι σπαρμένο με αυτά τα κοντόχοντρα αγάλματα ανθρώπων πριν από την έλευση των Νουμενόριαν. Από τις πέντε ή έξι φορές που έχω διαβάσει ολόκληρη την τριλογία, μια ή δυο ήταν επικεντρωμένες στην ανίχνευση αυτών των αναφορών: σε ένα παρελθόν χαμένο, μακρινό, όμως μεγαλοπρεπέστερο, ηρωικότερο, τέλος πάντων μεγαλύτερο του παρόντος.
> 
> Mundus senescit, που λέμε και στα ελληνικά. Ο κόσμος φθίνει, και φυσικά αυτό είναι ένας κοινός τόπος ήδη από την εποχή του Ησίοδου με το Χρυσό του Γένος, που αν τον πάρουμε στα σοβαρά μπορεί και να φτάσουμε σε μεγάλες παρανοήσεις. Εδώ με ενδιαφέρει αυτή η αρχαιολογική, ας πούμε, διάσταση του κοινού τόπου. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που δεδομένοι πολιτισμοί είχαν αυτή την αίσθηση: ίσως όχι τόσο η Αρχαία Ελλάδα με τα κυκλώπεια τείχη, όσο η προϊσλαμική Αραβία με τις πόλεις που καταστράφηκαν από θεία δίκη, ίσως το Ιράν με τα ερείπια που αποδόθηκαν στο Μεγαλέξαντρο ή τον Σολομώντα (το αγαπημένο μου: ο θρόνος του Σολομώντα), οι πρώιμες οθωμανικές παραδόσεις για την Κωνσταντινούπολη και την Αγιασοφιά (μνημεία υπερφυσικής ισχύος αλλά και αλαζονείας που οδήγησε σε θεία δίκη) – είναι άλλωστε γνωστοί οι περσικοί στίχοι που υποτίθεται πως ψιθύρισε ο Πορθητής μπαίνοντας στην κατακτημένη εκκλησία:
> 
> ...


Θα πρότεινα κι εγώ να βάλεις το σχόλιο και στο μπλογκ :) Ξέρεις ίσως ότι ο Τόλκιν ξεκίνησε να γράφει μια συνέχεια της τριλογίας, τοποθετημένη στα χρόνια του διαδόχου του Άραγκορν, όπου το Κακό επανεμφανίζεται με ανθρώπινη πια μορφή (λατρεία του Σόρον) - το εγκατέλειψε μετά από λίγες σελίδες, γιατί του φάνηκε πολύ σκοτεινό...
(Αν χρειαστεί να επανέλθω, δυστυχώς δεν θα είναι πριν το τέλος της βδομάδας)


----------

